# Beautiful Blue Eyes APBT



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

*Beautiful Blue Eyes APBT mix *

Saw this little girl at our shelter. Thought she had the most beautiful eyes ever. Our shelter rescused her from another high-kill shelter the day she was supposed to be euthanized!










This is what they had to say:
0807t0414- Glory - 2 year old, spayed female, *PIT BULL SHINING STAR* 
Description: Glory, the red white and blue beauty, a true American pit bull terrier. We pulled Glory from a high kill shelter on the day she was scheduled to be euthanized. The moment we saw Glory we knew we had to take her. That little pit bull wiggle, and ear to ear smile just sucked us in. Glory is a shining star because of that beautiful temperament! She is incredibly outgoing with everyone she meets, and thinks each person is her new mom or dad. Glory needs a little bit of work on the leash, she pulls when she’s really excited. She knows “sit”, “down” and “no”, and she will almost always come when called if she even leaves your side in the first place. Glory would be wonderful with kids, especially after a little training. She’s a very solid girl in temperament and stature. Glory has met a few dogs here and got along great with them. She really prefers males and should go to a home with a male. She also will need to go to a home with a dog that isn’t too excitable because she does get irritated if they’re jumping all over her. If Glory gets irritated she won’t attack the dog, just let it know that she’s not going to deal with that type of behavior. Glory also met our office cats and well, acted like the terrier that she is. She barked at them and was very eager to chase, so a home with kitties or any small furry kids would not be the right home for her. This little girl is ready for an active home that will play with her and then let her cuddle up on the couch. We’ve absolutely fallen in love with her, and there’s no doubt that her new family will do the same. Adoption- $75 
http://www.buttehumane.org


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Omg those eyes are beautiful!

Love the coloring on her back too!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

she's a pit/catahoula cross. I would put money on it. my puter screen is being screwy but if that is merle like it looks like (everything is very dark to me. getting stupid thing fixed soo) then she is pit/catahoula.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

You should see her in person...hm.. in dog.
Her eyes are the most crystal-sky blue. It is amazing. Wish I had room for one more.

Yeah, they say APBT, and I'm not very good with the different bully breeds. Most of the time they are just guessing. She's a good mix of whatever she is.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

It is a very light brown merle.

that could be where she got the blue eyes from...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pepper said:


> It is a very light brown merle.
> 
> that could be where she got the blue eyes from...


pit/catahoula is a fairly common cross. I have met many. they never look quite like one or the other breed but if you go to www.apbtconformation.com and look up the article concerning merle... she's pretty as a sourthern sky and id take her in a hot minute if I could but I already have two female pit bulls. I love both those breeds....but pits don't come in merle.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Yeah I know they usually breed those two together because they are used in hog hunting a lot.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

I learned something new 
I fixed the title to reflect her merle-ness.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Pepper I feel like a doofus.

I quoted your post and meant to quote a different one. My noodle has been all dried out with my son's terrible two tantrums that I am beginning to forget my right from my left. 

sorry.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, she is GORGEOUS. I hope she finds a forever home soon.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

haha Zim its okay, I didn't even notice


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

She is gorgeous! Although certainly not "true American Pit Bull Terrier" which gets thrown around all too often. The blue eyes and merle pattern indicate that she is mix breed highly likely with Catahoula. Which just goes to show the problems when one of these type of dogs bite. A Pit mix or mix that looks like a Pit (even if it has no Pit) is claimed to be an APBT that is what is recorded in the stats even if its not so. I hope she gets a good home and glad she was able to be pulled from a high kill shelter.


----------



## Amber_Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow she is gorgeous!


----------



## Woofy<3 (Jan 12, 2008)

She is beautiful! I want! <3


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Spicy1_VV said:


> She is gorgeous! Although certainly not "true American Pit Bull Terrier" which gets thrown around all too often. The blue eyes and merle pattern indicate that she is mix breed highly likely with Catahoula. Which just goes to show the problems when one of these type of dogs bite. A Pit mix or mix that looks like a Pit (even if it has no Pit) is claimed to be an APBT that is what is recorded in the stats even if its not so. I hope she gets a good home and glad she was able to be pulled from a high kill shelter.


I was thinking the same thing Spicy. It doesn't matter if it's a mutt or if it doesn't even have pit. Heck there are a lot of pure Catahoulas that have those blocky heads.  

She is very beautiful though and I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------

